# walton county pond to take my kids fishing?



## jrccampbell (Apr 17, 2011)

i live in loganville and i am looking for a place to take my three boys fishing. we are new to the area and don't know anywhere to go. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 17, 2011)

Been looking since I moved here and haven't found one yet.  Knocked on some doors and got turned down each time.  Your best bet is probably Charlie Elliot.  We have one pond by the house we can fish, but there aren't enough fish in there to keeo kids occupied.


----------



## Steve78 (Apr 17, 2011)

Are ya looking to fish from the bank or by boat?? I assume your talking about bank fishing and the best places around the area for kids where u have a decent chance of catching fish is one of the local catfish paylakes, Twin Bridges is Lawrenceville is kid friendly with plenty of catfish is keep the kids occupied with. There are other local lakes such as Varner, tribble mill, black shoals etc, but bank access is limited and when u do find a spot, not much luck with all the pressure the banks get.


----------



## mrowland96 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been looking for the same since I moved up here.....I did stop by a place that used to be registered as a pay lake.....called Lake Carlton Rd. Its off of Hwy 78. The man you need to see is Joey. There's a sign on the tree with his number. He takes donations to fish there because he can't legally charge people for fishing because the area is zoned residential. He is the care taker for the place and is trying to clean the place up and make it Family Friendly again. Apparently people abused this place while Joey was sick, Dumping trash and taking more fish than they should have. Anyway, I'm not really sure how the fishing is, but I'm going to try out the Bass fishing for this place. It looks like it has potential. Just my .02.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 18, 2011)

Ft. Yargo State Park, Winder, and Charlie Elliot/Marben Farms PFA.


----------



## Steve78 (Apr 18, 2011)

mrowland96 said:


> I've been looking for the same since I moved up here.....I did stop by a place that used to be registered as a pay lake.....called Lake Carlton Rd. Its off of Hwy 78. The man you need to see is Joey. There's a sign on the tree with his number. He takes donations to fish there because he can't legally charge people for fishing because the area is zoned residential. He is the care taker for the place and is trying to clean the place up and make it Family Friendly again. Apparently people abused this place while Joey was sick, Dumping trash and taking more fish than they should have. Anyway, I'm not really sure how the fishing is, but I'm going to try out the Bass fishing for this place. It looks like it has potential. Just my .02.



Dont fall for Joey...thats funny!! Lake Carlton was a good lake 20 +years ago, before it was drained. Take my advice, find ya somewhere else to go. I live 5 minutes away and I know Joey.


----------



## mrowland96 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Lake Carlton*



Steve78 said:


> Dont fall for Joey...thats funny!! Lake Carlton was a good lake 20 +years ago, before it was drained. Take my advice, find ya somewhere else to go. I live 5 minutes away and I know Joey.



Thanks for the info.....it does look kinda of shady.


----------



## DavidB (Apr 20, 2011)

Did some research for you. I found a place called Blasingame Lake in Monroe. It's a pay lake ( actually there are 2 lakes ). One has carp (upper lake) the second has catfish (lower lake). 
The address is : 
331 Pannell Road
Monroe, GA 30655
(770) 267-3049

Hope you and your boys have a blast. Maybe you could post some info if you go as there will probably be others that would be interested.


----------



## biggtruxx (Apr 30, 2011)

DavidB said:


> Did some research for you. I found a place called Blasingame Lake in Monroe. It's a pay lake ( actually there are 2 lakes ). One has carp (upper lake) the second has catfish (lower lake).
> The address is :
> 331 Pannell Road
> Monroe, GA 30655
> ...


 


Fish there all the time. For catfish take some liver for the kids and if Daddy wants to catch a big one take some Bream heads and a circle hook with a good sturdy pole and a good rod holder. There are a lot of carp in the top lake but I wouldnt take the kids there at night as the carp fishermen take it very serious. You will catch some fish and there are some good one's in there as well. It's 10 per person to fish and you get a 15 lb limit on the catfish per person. Good luck! I'll probably be down there tonight myself.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (May 1, 2011)

*Loganville*

Meridian Park in Loganville has a lake and from what I understand set up for kids to fish it.  I haven't personally fished it but I know there are fish in there and they have a lot of events just for kids like fishing derby's and stuff.  Here is the link and you might want to check out matthews park in monroe also.  You can find the info on it and meridian from the link below.....Good luck

http://www.waltoncountyga.org/Parks/ParksUnderDevelopement.htm


----------



## grunt0331 (May 1, 2011)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> Meridian Park in Loganville has a lake and from what I understand set up for kids to fish it.  I haven't personally fished it but I know there are fish in there and they have a lot of events just for kids like fishing derby's and stuff.  Here is the link and you might want to check out matthews park in monroe also.  You can find the info on it and meridian from the link below.....Good luck
> 
> http://www.waltoncountyga.org/Parks/ParksUnderDevelopement.htm



They had an event on Saturday and we couldn't make it.  Most of the time Meridian park has "No Fishing" signs posted around it.  Never tried it, but it looks like some good fishing.


----------



## Milkman (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to Walton County............. here is some information on a state owned lake, not in Walton county but a little west of Loganville at Stone Mountain park. Right off US 78, you cant miss it.

Fishing in Stone Mountain Lake 	  	

Fishing is permitted on the lake from 6:00 a.m. until Midnight.  We have four types of fish in the lake:  bass, carp, catfish, and bream. 

You must have a valid Georgia Fishing License. Fishing Licenses may be obtained at www.wildlifelicense.com.

Private boats are allowed on the lake each day of the week during daylight hours. Boats must be launched from the Public Boat Ramp located near the Evergreen Pavilion. Outboard motors in excess of 10 hp are not allowed on the lake. Alcoholic beverages are not allowed on any privately-owned boat. For additional information, a detailed overview of park ordinances can be found here (sections 4-102 & 4-103).

Please Note:

    * Fishing from bridges, Park docks, the Evergreen Pavilion, golf courses and beach areas is prohibited.
    * No private boats are allowed on the lake after daylight hours 
    * All motorized boats must be registered with the Georgia Department of Natural Resources.
    * Boats must be equipped with U.S. Coast Guard-approved flotation devices for each person on-board and at least one (1) throwable device.
    * Boats may only be launched from the Private Boat Ramp on Stonewall Jackson Drive (near the entrance to Evergreen).
    * Park-owned boats have right-of-way over all other boats.

Outdoor Venue
Cost: Free with $10 Vehicle Fee to the Park


----------

